# NF and villains.



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

What if the NF turned to be villains? How would each type of NF react to it?

This is how I imagine the different categories of NF as a villain ;D

*INFJ villains:*










*ENFP villains:*










*INFP villains:*








*ENFJ villains:​*







On a more serious note, when NFs are pushed too far, they're capable of turning dangerous.
So...


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Drusilla from "Buffy" is the first example to come to mind. INFx


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

I think INFJ villains would often fall under an "Anti-Villain" label or at least have noble goals. People doing terrible things to "save the world" (or a specific person, people or similar).

For example, a villain that wants to eliminate Free Will to end suffering or anyone believing in the eventual righteous outcome of their deeds.

An example of a really reprehensible INFJ villain that comes to mind would be "John Doe" from Se7en.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

As much as I loved that INFP pic :laughing:, I think they'd be more like this:


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

saibot said:


> I think INFJ villains would often fall under an "Anti-Villain" label or at least have noble goals. People doing terrible things to "save the world" (or a specific person, people or similar).
> 
> For example, a villain that wants to eliminate Free Will to end suffering or anyone believing in the eventual righteous outcome of their deeds.
> 
> An example of a really reprehensible INFJ villain that comes to mind would be "John Doe" from Se7en.


I think Sephiroth from FF7 is probably the best example of an INFJ villain?


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

@Emerson

Hmmm, I honestly cannot quite see it. I would not hazzard a guess what exact type he is, but he definately seems like an Fi-user to me. Most of his emotional expression is directed inward and he comes of as cool to others even before Jenovah. His eventual goals seem more subjective and focused on himself and when he does explain himself it looks very Te.

Incidentally, I just did a quick Google search on this for the sake of curiousity and one forum almost unanonimously tagged him as INTJ.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

As for ENFPs, I _think_ this type can turn into villains to fight 'justice' ironically. Especially when some shits succeed to manipulate them, and also when emotions overcome the intuition.

As for an INFJ villain, I remember Professor Charles Francis Xavier from X-men. What do you think?


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

Xavier definitely seems like an INFJ, but I think few people would call him a villain (that being said, I never got too deeply into X-Men so I am not sure about everything he ever did). 

Maybe you mean Magneto? I don't really get a "INFJ" vibe from him, though.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

saibot said:


> Xavier definitely seems like an INFJ, but I think few people would call him a villain (that being said, I never got too deeply into X-Men so I am not sure about everything he ever did).
> 
> Maybe you mean Magneto? I don't really get a "INFJ" vibe from him, though.


No, I meant Xavier. And I strictly think Magneto was an ENTJ.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

An NF villain would have to be some misguided idealist who thinks his way is the best for humanity. Hitler has sometimes been classified as an INFJ, and so has Osama bin Laden. 

I could easily imagine a villainous INFJ visionary or evil ENFJ cult leader. I think MBTI Master has also classified Charles Manson as an evil ENFP, along with Count Orlock from _A Series of Unfortunate Events_, because they both used emotional skills to manipulate people.

I have difficulty imagining an evil INFP. Perhaps such a person would be prone to commit a murder/suicide.


----------

